# RESEARCH: short, anonymous survey for University of Oxford study



## Claire_Carson

Hi Everyone,

I'm a researcher at the University of Oxford, and we are running a study that looks at how people decide to allow their personal data to be used to research. If you have been a patient at a fertility clinic in England, you will have likely completed a number of consent forms. One of these is the HFEA 'Consent for Disclosure' form (sometimes called HFEA 'CD' forms), which asks if you will allow your data to be used for research. About half of patients who have fertility treatment in the UK agree to sharing their personal data for research, and we would like to know more about what people are told and how they decide.

*If you have filled in these forms, please help us by completing a short, anonymous survey (just 5 questions!) and tell us about your experiences and thoughts on sharing your personal data for research. *

This is the link to the survey: http://bit.ly/2zrZamC

Thanks for reading! If you would like more information, please contact me at [email protected]

Claire Carson (Research lead, Taking pART study)


----------



## Claire_Carson

*Thanks to those who have completed this survey! *

*We still need to hear from more people about their experiences* - so if you have completed the HFEA CD forms (which you get at the start of treatment), and particularly if you decided you didn't want to share your fertility data with researchers, please consider completing this short questionnaire.

Everything you tell us is anonymous and we don't collect personal details like your name - but telling us about your thoughts and experiences could help us to understand more about what people think when it comes to being included in fertility research.

If you have any questions about this study I would be happy to answer them - [email protected]

Claire


----------

